# Noble M12 GTO Refinement



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

*Noble M12 GTO Refinement(updated images 2017)*

After doing alot of work on this car for my friend Will last year we both felt she needed a bit more attention as lots of modifications has taken its toll with people working on it and consequently picked up a few light scratches and marring.And especially so as we visited the kds meet  .
I should of taken more pictures first time round to be fair as it was very extensive work and transformed the car especially the condition of the paint. 
The back clam has been resprayed but not the spoiler , the rear lights are different and the back part has been modified to suit.

Megs hyper snowfoam with a 2bm and rinsed thoroughly . Das 6 with a small pad working up to speed 3-4 and jewling on speed 1 . It seemed as if the megs 205 would go on forever a very nice polish 1st time used.Wiped down with IPA and rinsed once more.









































































Hope you can see the pics. 
I'm missing quite a few so will try and get the others. 
No real shots of it unfortunately at present.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice work, and great car. Was this the one at kds?

Oh and great choice in polish, it is the standard to which others should try to attain


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great car


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

great car, and great job m8


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

love it,great work


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Top finish on an awesome motor :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Cracking car, cracking job. Not seen one in that colour before.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Cracking paint metallic flakes in the pictures, what pad are you using ? this was all done by 205 finishing compound, if so how many passes and pressure and speed did you place on the panels, and how long did the enhancement take over all ?

Sorry to ask these questions, I;m new to machine polishing, so would me help greatly.

I;m sure I saw this car in the KDS meet.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Real mans performance car good work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice job unusual colour


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

great results on one of my fav cars!
Be proud of that one! :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice colour :thumb:

some great shot's and a stunning finish, Jeffs is a great product :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Very nice work, and great car. Was this the one at kds?
> 
> Oh and great choice in polish, it is the standard to which others should try to attain


Yes mate thats the one . Loved the megs 205 .


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

Huw said:


> Cracking car, cracking job. Not seen one in that colour before.


Me neither its Wine Red .


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Cracking paint metallic flakes in the pictures, what pad are you using ? this was all done by 205 finishing compound, if so how many passes and pressure and speed did you place on the panels, and how long did the enhancement take over all ?
> 
> Sorry to ask these questions, I;m new to machine polishing, so would me help greatly.
> 
> I;m sure I saw this car in the KDS meet.


Thanks pal and no problem at all , i bought a soft pad Megs and 205 together all finished with that polish with 12x12 inches or slightly bigger area spreading the product on speed 1 DA working up to speed 4 with little pressure then light pressure on speed 1 . Pass rates was a different experience for me as i,m sure i,m correct in saying 205 is non diminishing abrassives i need a bit more research on it myself but it wont stop cutting like others. I reckon i spent another 25-30 hours refining and a few more on top for other things.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

NorthernNick said:


> great results on one of my fav cars!
> Be proud of that one! :thumb:


CheeRS matey i sure am


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Great work, nice car.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Proper drivers car :thumb: great work, love the colour as well!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks very nice mate to :thumb:


Brian


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Totally stunning! :doublesho


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

..............Just back to check the pics are still here , cool. 

One other thing has anyone got pictures of that great day at KDS . In particular the Noble ? 
I forgot to take any unfortunately .


----------



## ahmed_b08 (Dec 15, 2016)

M.J said:


> ..............Just back to check the pics are still here , cool.
> 
> One other thing has anyone got pictures of that great day at KDS . In particular the Noble ?
> I forgot to take any unfortunately .


Can you see them then because I can't? I guess it's because I used Photobucket to host some images on ebay listings in the past so now they want me to pay. I wonder how many people have actually paid Photobucket and what they will do if they go bust in 2 months' time.


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

Pictures are down.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

So they are , yesterday I could see them. 

New uploads on their way. 
I cant have that.

Editing finished for now, hope you can see!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Don't know how i missed this, looks great!


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

lovely car that


----------

